# Corbon



## medictg (Mar 28, 2006)

It's Powr Ball for me!!!!


----------



## HighVelocity (Jan 29, 2006)

What about Pow'r ball do you like so much?

I had a terrible experience with that ammo and will NEVER use it again. A factory defect in the case neck of a 357 Sig round made my gun inoperable and it took two people to clear it. :x 

If you've had good luck with it then I'm sure folks on this forum would like to hear details. (me included).


----------



## medictg (Mar 28, 2006)

That's interesting. I carry it in my G27 (both in .40 and .357 with the 33 barrel). Also carry it in my G38 and G39. Shot probally 500 rounds through my guns, never a single issue at all. In fact, the range that I use, every person working there (all current or retired LE) carry this exclusively. One guy even said he can't get his Kimber to jam with it!!!! With everything I have found ballistically and with the gel shots they have used at my range, I carry it and will continue to. 

Sorry you had a lousy experience. That was the first one that I have heard of.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

I checked out the Corbon website to get more info about the "pow'r ball".



> It will not hang up or snag as it guides the cartridge effortlessly into the chamber. The jackted bullet's lead core is shaped into a specially designed cavity that promotes deep penetration and high weight retention. All of this aids in energy transfer that produces stopping power.
> 
> Pow'RBall will not get plugged by heavy clothing. This ammunition will give you confidence and peace of mind knowing you can count on it in a critical situation.


I'd like to try some out.


----------

